# Trailer care, cleaning, and upkeep



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

I just got my own trailer, (iv been barrowing, so never had to do the upkeep)
It has rubber seals around all the windows and doors. The trailer is going to have to spend some time uncovered until we get a shed built at our new home. I cant put a cover on it since it will be my tack storage until the tack room is finished. Is there anything i can put on the seals to keep the sun from cracking/drying them.

I thought maybe a tire product, but didnt know if that is good for the seals.

On another note, what is a good rust remover for bolts and couplers?
And when you clean the mats on the floor and pads on the walls/bars is there any particular 'method' or products that i should use?

Any other tips for care, cleaning, upkeep, or anything else would be great too!
Thankyou so much!!!!!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't about a rust remover, however get Rustoleum paint the color to match and touch up the rust before it takes over. I remove mats at the end of the season & sweep everything out & store the trailer in a shop, I put the mats back in when I start using it again.


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

How do u store the mats?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I roll them up on their sides and stand them up in the trailer, those suckers are heavy!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I use my trailer twice a week each time I use it I rinse it out with bleach, and I use tire protectant stuff on the rubber things when I wash it every month. Mine needs to be sandblasted and painted all over, had some rust when we bought it, but I'd take a wire brush to those rusted bolts etc. I stand my matts up so that the floor can dry from the hosing.


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Brush the rust with a steel brush, prime, and spray with touch up paint.

Rubber window rubber, I sometime use armor-all but now use silicone.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I clean mine after each haul with a hospital grade disinfectant. I put a miracle gro plant food thing on my hose filled with the cleaner and it dillutes it and sprays at the same time making less work. Then scrub it down with a push broom and rinse. 

I do the window seals & rubber with stuff my hubby got from an auto-body shop friend. I'd have to look to see what it is. 

I keep my trailer inside & covered (the cover only because I'm lazy and don't want to wash the dust off when I get it out)


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I have my trailer serviced once a year. Wheel bearing re-packed with grease, brakes checked and serviced if needed, lights checked, boards checked......etc. Usually do mine in August as we don't ride much in the heat.

August is also the month that the horses go to the vet and get their coggins.


----------

